# Help with remote code for Samsung Sound Bar (HW-D450)



## lhboyd (Dec 14, 2011)

Does anyone have a remote code for a Samsung sound bar? The model number is HW-D450 and am using a RC64 remote. Have tried the menu setup codes and none work. No luck searching net for solution yet. Thanks much for looking.


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

You can attempt to do a code search.


With the remote slide the selector switch to AV1 or AV2
Hold Mute & Select - wait for 2 blinks
Then press 991 - wait for 2 blinks
Then press 3 - 
Then press channel up until the sound bar turns off. (You may want to go slow so you don't miss it. If you do go past it, you can use channel down to go in the opposite direction.

If you were able to find the code, you can lock volume control to the sound bar my moving the selector switch at the top to your sound bar and then pressing:

Mute & Select - wait for 2 blinks
Press 993 then select

If that doesn't work you might need to get a new 65 remote. They have more remote codes than the previous ones. You can get replacements through D*, stores like Best Buy/Walmart, or the internet.


----------



## lhboyd (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow - thanks for the quick reply and suggestion to resolve my problem. Unfortunately, I had tried your suggestion without any luck. Perhaps I need to do as you suggest and get a new remote. I will give that a shot and see if it works. Thanks again for taking the time to read and post!


----------



## lhboyd (Dec 14, 2011)

Manctech - tried to PM you a word of thanks as well but forum wouldn't allow me to do so. Apparently am to new to forum and don't have enough posts yet. Posting again to help get my post count up so can PM in future. Anyway thanks again for your help and plan to pick up a remote today to see if works.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lhboyd said:


> Manctech - tried to PM you a word of thanks as well but forum wouldn't allow me to do so. Apparently am to new to forum and don't have enough posts yet. Posting again to help get my post count up so can PM in future. Anyway thanks again for your help and plan to pick up a remote today to see if works.


I had a similar problem when I hooked up my HT-C5500 sound system/BD player. I used the RC65X remote and my HR24-500 and, while it never found a code, the sound system started to respond to my commands from both the 24 and the 20-700 I have in that room. Have no idea what happened, but it worked.

Rich


----------

